# Kamera kit. (Miranda) Soligor TM



## realisten (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I have get this and dont have any clue about it, most important: Is there worth any cash at all?

Thanks in perhaps!

(Miranda) Soligor TM

Lens: Carena, f = 135mm, no. 6,080,556th

Flash Brackets incl.

Original case in good condition.

Instruction.

- Purchased in the 1960's, known for taking very good pictures.

Everything works flawlessly and is totally complete!


----------



## realisten (Nov 17, 2010)

Komplett kamera kit. (Miranda) Soligor TM på Tradera. Kameror | Samlar,


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2010)

It's worth about $60 on today's market.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

I miss those old-style white-paint-filled, engraved depth of field scales on modern lenses...


----------



## tirediron (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn that brings back memories!  That Miranda was my very first 35mm SLR when I was a young photography student back in 198:er:...  I almost bought one on eBay just for memory's sake a few months back for I think exactly $60 US.  They're great cameras.  Built like a tank, removable pentaprism.  The only real down side is that it's max. shutter speed is 1/500 and sync is only (IIRC) 1/60th.


----------

